
DRM Helmets: An Idea Whose Time Has Come (2002) - luu
http://www.oreillynet.com/1540.html
======
gojomo
Hey, I wrote this (12 years ago)!

And, was just yesterday thinking of an update based on Facebook-Oculus and
being confined to a brand-friendly Likerverse. A possible title would be, "I
have no down-thumbs, and I must dislike."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_No_Mouth,_and_I_Must_Scr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_No_Mouth,_and_I_Must_Scream)

------
spb
The trouble with DRM helmets is that they fail to prevent the #1 source of
unauthorized media consumption - individual recollection of previously-
consumed content (the "memory hole" that has been as of yet unclosed).

To achieve the full protection of creators' rights, it is imperative that the
content industry develop no less than a neurological solution, to implement a
paywall between the piracy-laden hippocampus and the rest of the digital-
media-consumer brain.

~~~
gojomo
Indeed, trepanation can succeed where meeker DRM fails.

It is sometimes said of great creators that they "open a vein" for their art,
and "pour their blood" into their works.

Can we do anything less, as consumers, to protect their exclusive rights?

~~~
lotsofmangos
Don't ever forget that bittorrent was originally brought here by time-
travelling librarians, and some day they may return.

------
gcb0
Reality is weirder.

People now crave for HDMI on their devices even though it has less color than
the previous analog offerings, or if it has the same amount of color, less
frames.

but everyone thinks HDMI is good for them and will never buy anything without
it. DRM helmet has won.

~~~
antihero
I thought we went to HDMI because VGA ports are terrible, and VGA starts to
flake out at higher resolutions.

Is there anything stopping HDMI doing 4k at 60FPS?

~~~
gcb0
no, we went to DVI because VGA was awfull.

hdmi is just to add drm.

~~~
antihero
Also HDMI is a much nicer port. DVI is still that horrid old giant screw in
bollocks.

